# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Ψυχαναγκασμοί - Ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική Διαταραχή >  ΠΟΛΥ ΑΣΧΗΜΕΣ ΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ!!!

## astrid



----------


## mariafound82

Καλημερα.Πιστευω οτι το προβλημα ειναι πολυ βαθυτερο ,οι ασχημες σκεψεις ειναι μονο το συμπτωμα.Ξερεις την ψυχη ενος παιδιου δεν την επηρεαζουν μονο οι νηστειες κ οι προσευχες αλλα ο τροπος σκεψης κ συμπεριφορας των γονεων.Γιατι σκεφθηκες αμεσως γιατρο?καλυτερα να πας σε ενα ψυχολογο πρωτα κ μην ντραπεις να του πεις οτιδηποτε σκεφτεσαι.

----------


## σέϊτα

astrid,

εγω θα σου συνιστουσα εναν καλο πνευματικο.
οπου και αν μενεις καποιος θα υπαρχει.
μιλα μαζι του ανοιχτα. αν διαβασεις κανενα βιβλιο γεροντων, ασκητων κλπ. θα δεις οτι μεχρι το τελος της ζωης του βασανιζονταν απο τετοιου ειδους σκεψεις.
που ειναι λοιπον το προβλημα ; ο Θεος δεν καθεται να δει και να ασχοληθει με τι σκεψεις περνανε απο το μυαλο σου αλλα με τις πραξεις μας που κανουμε με επιγνωση δηλ. κοιταζει τα κινητρα της καρδιας μας. αν και εκει ακομα ο,τι και αν δει παλι συγχωρει.
ειναι ΑΓΑΠΗ, δεν ειναι τσεκουρι που θα σε τιμωρησει και θα παρει κεφαλια.
ηρεμησε, εδω μεσα υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που εχουν πολυ σοβαρα θεματα και ομως εκει παλευουν να σταθουν , το δικο σου ειναι ακρως αντιμετωπισιμο.
μην φοβασαι.

----------


## Παστελι

σιγα βρε.εμενα μ ερχονται τετιες σκεψεις πολλες φορες οταν ειμαι με καποιον αντρα δλδ με καπιον π βλεπω οχι με κατι που δεν βλεπω.λολ

----------


## evath

Απ\' ότι καταλαβαίνω πρόκειται για ιδεοληψία αυτό που έχεις η οποία βρήκε το συγκεκριμένο τρόπο έκφρασης, χωρίς να σημαίνει΄τίποτα. Εγώ δε θα σου πρότεινα να πας σε πνευματικό ή οτιδήποτε έχει να κάνει με τη θρησκεία καθώς θα χειροτερέψει τα πράγματα. Θα σου πρότεινα να πας σε ένα ανοιχτόμυαλο ψυχολόγο ή ψυχίατρο για να λυθεί το πρόβλημα. 
Είναι καλό στη ζωή μας να έχουμε αρχές αλλά να βλέπουμε πιο ανοιχτόμυαλα τα πράγματα. 
Μη ντρέπεσαι και μη σιχαίνεσαι τον εαυτό σου. Είναι κάτι που όντως δεν ελέγχεις. Δε πρέπει να ντρέπεσαι το γιατρό. Δεν θα σε κρίνει. Θα δει τη περίπτωση σου σαν μια διαταραχή η οποία πρέπει να λυθεί. Αυτή είναι η διαφορά θρησκείας επιστήμης. Η θρησκεία θα σε κρίνει και θα σε γεμίσει ενοχές χωρίς καν να το καταλάβεις. Η επιστήμη θα σε προσεγγίσει πιο αντικειμενικά χωρίς προκαταλήψεις.
Εξάλλου σπάνια θα βρείς θρήσκο ψυχίατρο. Γι\' αυτόν η περίπτωση σου θα είναι καθαρή ιδεοληψία, το περιεχόμενο είναι άσχετο. Μη βασανίζεσαι άδικα. Παρ\'το απόφαση και λύσε το πρόβλημα. Και σου τονίζω να μη σιχαίνεσαι τον εαυτό σου. Οι σκέψεις δε καθορίζουν τον άνθρωπο αλλά οι πράξεις του. Κάθε άνθρωπος μπορεί να έχει κάθε είδους σκέψεις. Αυτό που διαφοροποιεί εσένα απο τους περισσότερους άλλους δεν είναι το ποιόν των σκέψεων σου αλλά η ποσότητα. Αυτή ξεφεύγει απο τα \"όρια\" αλλά δε φταις εσύ για αυτό. Και ούτε εσύ είσαι η διαταραγμένη και η άρρωστη - αυτό να το θυμάσαι πάντα. Η συμπεριφορά σου δεν είναι η ουσία σου, είναι ένα μέρος της πραγματικότητας σου, που αν σου δημιουργεί πρόβλημα πρέπει κάπως να \"ρυθμιστεί\". Και ακριβώς εδώ χρειάζεται η παρέμβαση κάποιου ειδικού επιστήμονα.

----------


## astrid

EYXAΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΑΝ ΥΠΕΡΒΟΛΙΚΑ...ΠΑΛΙΟΤΕΡΑ ΕΙΧΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΣΕ ΠΝΕΥΜΑΤΙΚΟ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΠΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΟΣΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΖΗΤΑΓΑ ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΝΙΩΣΩ ΕΞΙΛΕΩΣΗ...ΜΕΤΑ ΜΙΑ ΜΕΡΑ ΤΥΧΑΙΑ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΑ ΓΙΑ ΜΙΑ ΙΔΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΙΔΨ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΤΕ ΕΜΑΘΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΟΡΟ ΚΙΟΛΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑ ΤΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΕΙ...ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΠΑΡΗΓΟΡΕΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΠΑΘΗΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΙΖΕΤΑΙ.ΘΑ ΠΑΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΣΕ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ...ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΕΝΑ Η ΑΛΛΟ ΤΡΟΠΟ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΝΩ ΝΑ ΤΙΣ ΔΙΩΧΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΟΤΙ ΑΚΟΥΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΕΣΑΣ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΠΙΟ ΕΥΚΟΛΟ.ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΟΜΑΙ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ ΟΧΙ ΠΝΕΥΜΑΤΙΚΟ...ΤΟ ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΝ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΟΜΑΙ ΟΝΤΩΣ ΠΝΕΥΜΑΤΙΚΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΑΕΙ ΑΛΛΟΥ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΦΟΒΙΖΕΙ!ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ!!!

----------


## giota

Και εγώ πιστεύω αλλά δεν \'εχει δουλειά ο πνευματικός.Πήγαινε κορίτσι μου σε ειδικό γιατί έχεις επηρεαστεί απο την υπερβολή με το θέμα της θρησκείας.Είπαμε να πιστεύουμε αλλά να ζούμε και στην εποχή μας.Εχω φίλη παπαδιά και ο παπάς είναι τόσο προχωρημένος στις αντιλήψεις του.Και πραγματικά πιστεύει είναι πραγματικά ένας καταπληκτικός άνθρωπος.Εχει 2 κορίτσια και η παπαδιά ήταν πιο αυστηρή απο΄τον παππά.Ελεγε η παπαδιά μην βάφεστε μην καπνίζεται και ο παπάς της έλεγε άφησε τα παιδιά να ζήσουν.Αυτός πιστεύει περισσότερο απο κατι άλλους ιερωμένους ασε να μην πω και στην ενορία του είναι αξιαγάπητος.

----------


## astrid

> _Originally posted by giota_
> Και εγώ πιστεύω αλλά δεν \'εχει δουλειά ο πνευματικός.Πήγαινε κορίτσι μου σε ειδικό γιατί έχεις επηρεαστεί απο την υπερβολή με το θέμα της θρησκείας.Είπαμε να πιστεύουμε αλλά να ζούμε και στην εποχή μας.Εχω φίλη παπαδιά και ο παπάς είναι τόσο προχωρημένος στις αντιλήψεις του.Και πραγματικά πιστεύει είναι πραγματικά ένας καταπληκτικός άνθρωπος.Εχει 2 κορίτσια και η παπαδιά ήταν πιο αυστηρή απο΄τον παππά.Ελεγε η παπαδιά μην βάφεστε μην καπνίζεται και ο παπάς της έλεγε άφησε τα παιδιά να ζήσουν.Αυτός πιστεύει περισσότερο απο κατι άλλους ιερωμένους ασε να μην πω και στην ενορία του είναι αξιαγάπητος.


ΜΑ ΕΤΣΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ!!!ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΠΑΡΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΛΟΓΟ ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΛΕΣ ΘΡΗΣΚΟΛΗΠΤΗ!!!ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΛΛΑ ΩΣ ΕΚΕΙ...ΟΧΙ ΥΠΕΡΒΟΛΕΣ...ΟΥΤΕ ΣΕ ΙΔΕΕΣ ΟΥΤΕ ΣΕ ΕΜΦΑΝΙΣΗ(ΣΕΜΝΟΤΥΦΗ ΕΝΝΟΩ)ΚΑΜΟΙΑ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΜΕΝ ΠΙΣΤΗ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΥΠΕΡΒΟΛΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΣΤΕΡΗΘΗΚΑ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΚΚΛΗΣΙΑ!!! ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΝΑ ΠΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΑΠΟ ΜΙΚΡΟ ΜΕ ΒΑΖΑΝΕ ΝΑ ΝΗΣΤΕΥΩ 40 ΜΕΡΕΣ Η ΝΑ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΩ ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ ΝΑ ΕΚΚΛΗΣΙΑΖΟΜΑΙ!!!ΚΑΜΟΙΑ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΗΣΤΕΥΩ Μ.ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΚΚΛΗΣΙΑ ΠΑΩ ΧΡΙΣΤΟΥΓΕΝΝΑ ΠΑΣΧΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΡΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΑΜΑ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΑΝΑΨΩ ΕΝΑ ΚΕΡΑΚΙ ΑΣ ΠΟΥΜΕ!!!ΤΑ ΛΕΩ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΩ ΠΩΣ ΑΠΟ ΠΑΙΔΑΚΙ ΕΧΩ ΠΑΘΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΚΟΛΛΗΜΑ!!ΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΧΤΥΠΗΣΕ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΣΤΟΝ ΤΟΜΕΑ ΘΡΗΣΚΕΙΑ!

----------


## evath

Μπορούσε να είναι ο,τιδήποτε. Δεν έχει σημασία το περιεχόμενο. Θα μπορούσε να σου γίνει έμμονη ιδέα ακόμα και το πιο ασήμαντο και παράξενο. Δεν έχει αυτό σημασία. Καιρός να βγάλουμε από το μυαλό μας την ιδέα ενός τιμωρητικού θεού. Αυτό μόνο δυσχεραίνει τη ζωή μας. Και δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι τίποτα άλλο πέρα απο ιδεοληψία. Δεν έχει΄τίποτα να κάνει η θρησκεία με αυτό. Και ελπίζω να μη πάει το μυαλό σου σε δαιμονισμούς κτλ. Υπάρχουν ισχυρές επιστημονικές αποδείξεις ότι όλες οι περιπτώσεις δαιμονισμών ήταν ή νευρολογική ή ψυχιατρική πάθηση. Καλύτερα να προσανατολίζουμε περισσότερο τη ζωή μας προς τον ορθό λόγο, γιατί αλλιώς θα βασανιζόμαστε άδικα.

----------


## efi26

Κι εγώ αυτό πιστεύω, καθαρή ιδεοληψία υπο μορφή εικόνων.
Αστριντ, φυσικά και αντιμετωπίζεται

Ξέρεις πόσοι έχουν το ίδιο ή παρόμοιο πρόβλημα με σένα?
Άμα σου πω τις δικές μου ιδέες και φίλων μου που θεωρούνται νορμάλ, θα δεις ότι δε διαφέρεις σε τίποτα από τους υπόλοιπους \"φυσιολογικούς\".
Είναι απλά μια πάθηση, χρόνια συνήθως, όπως η μυωπία ή ο διαβήτης.
Στο μόνο που διαφέρουν είναι στην αντιμετώπιση απ την κοινωνία, η οποία σιγά σιγά αλλάζει, με την ενημέρωση και τη σωστή διαπεδαγώγηση.

----------


## afrula

Λοιπον δε χρειαζεσαι γιατρο .Κατα τη γνωμη μου αμεσως σε πνευματικο.Και εγω τις ειχα μικρη αλλα εκανα το σταυρο μου και εφευγαν.Αυτες τις βαζει ο πονηρος μωρε τις ιδεες εδω περα ο ιδιος ο ΧΡΙΣΤΟΣ δοκιμαστηκε.Δε κανω διαγνωση γιατι δε ξερω αν ειναι επιμονες πολυ.Αλλα κατευθειαν στον πνευματικο και να σου προτεινω καποιον διορατικο γεροντα στο Λαυριο και θα σε βοηθησει.Σε παρακαλω ακουσε με και τελευταιο σταδιο κοιταξε για γιατρο.Οτι σου πει Εκεινος θα κανεις.Ξερεις ποσοι αγιοι μαρτυρες ασκητες πανω στα βουνα τα χαν αυτα και χειροτερα που δε φανταζομαστε?Με αυτα θελει να αποτραβηξει απο την εκκλησια.Ελα εξυπνος εισαι.Τωρα για τα αλλα με φοβισες λιγο γιατι νομιζα οτι ηταν μονο αυτες οι ιδεες....Πηγαινε και οτι σου πει...και μετα ο γιατρος:)

----------


## evath

Δεν είναι θέμα θρησκείας. Μη παίζετε με την υγεία σας. Μόνο η επιστήμη είναι κατάλληλη για τέτοια θέματα. ¨Ολα τα άλλα είναι μεσαιωνικές απόψεις που γεμίζουν τον άνθρωπο ενοχές και απέχθεια για τον εαυτό του. Μην αναπαράγουμε τη μεσαιωνική αντίληψη για τη \"ψυχική ασθένεια\"! Έλεος! Ξέρετε όλοι που οδήγησε ο μεσαίωνας την ανθρωπότητα. Αυτό μας έλειπε να τον αναπαράγουμε στη συγχρονη εποχή μετά απο τόσους αγώνες που έγιναν για να τον ξεπεράσουμε. Ο εξόρκισμος της Έμιλυ Ροουζ - η ταινία και πραγματική ιστορία - έδειξε πόσο καταστροφικές μπορούν να είναι τέτοιες αντιλήψεις. Απο τη στιγμή που ο ορθός λόγος κατάφερε να κατανοήσει όλα αυτά τα φαινόμενα που παλιότερα αποδίδοταν σε δαίμονες και πειρασμούς το βρίσκω τουλάχιστον αλαζονικό να θεωρούμε πως υπερβαίνουμε με τις πεποιθήσεις μας τη λογική της επιστήμης.

----------


## mariafound82

Αλαζονικο κ επικινδυνο

----------


## NikosD.

Θερμή παράκληση, *ας αφήσουμε τις διαγνώσεις για τους ειδικούς και οπωσδήποτε εκτός διαδικτύου*.
Επιπλέον, είναι εν δυνάμει ιδιαίτερα επικίνδυνο να μπλέκουμε τις προσωπικές μας θρησκευτικές αντιλήψεις όποτε συναντούμε στο μήνυμα ενός ανθρώπου έναν ιδεασμό θρησκευτικής φύσης.

Παρακαλώ να μην γράφετε εύκολα και αβίαστα μηνύματα που έχουν έστω και υποψία διάγνωσης.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by NikosD._
> Θερμή παράκληση, *ας αφήσουμε τις διαγνώσεις για τους ειδικούς και οπωσδήποτε εκτός διαδικτύου*.
> Επιπλέον, είναι εν δυνάμει ιδιαίτερα επικίνδυνο να μπλέκουμε τις προσωπικές μας θρησκευτικές αντιλήψεις όποτε συναντούμε στο μήνυμα ενός ανθρώπου έναν ιδεασμό θρησκευτικής φύσης.
> 
> Παρακαλώ να μην γράφετε εύκολα και αβίαστα μηνύματα που έχουν έστω και υποψία διάγνωσης.


Πολύ σωστά τα λόγια σου Νίκο.
Μακάρι ωστόσο, να επαναλαμβάνονται σε κάθε περίπτωση που εμφανίζονται ανάλογες παρεκκλίσεις. 
Και φυσικά, αν δεν είναι ήδη μέρος τους, να προστεθούν στους όρους συμμετοχής στο παρόν φόρουμ, για να γίνονται σεβαστά απο περισσότερους αν όχι όλους και ειδικά απο όσους δηλώνουν ειδικοί του χώρου.

----------


## astrid

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> Λοιπον δε χρειαζεσαι γιατρο .Κατα τη γνωμη μου αμεσως σε πνευματικο.Και εγω τις ειχα μικρη αλλα εκανα το σταυρο μου και εφευγαν.Αυτες τις βαζει ο πονηρος μωρε τις ιδεες εδω περα ο ιδιος ο ΧΡΙΣΤΟΣ δοκιμαστηκε.Δε κανω διαγνωση γιατι δε ξερω αν ειναι επιμονες πολυ.Αλλα κατευθειαν στον πνευματικο και να σου προτεινω καποιον διορατικο γεροντα στο Λαυριο και θα σε βοηθησει.Σε παρακαλω ακουσε με και τελευταιο σταδιο κοιταξε για γιατρο.Οτι σου πει Εκεινος θα κανεις.Ξερεις ποσοι αγιοι μαρτυρες ασκητες πανω στα βουνα τα χαν αυτα και χειροτερα που δε φανταζομαστε?Με αυτα θελει να αποτραβηξει απο την εκκλησια.Ελα εξυπνος εισαι.Τωρα για τα αλλα με φοβισες λιγο γιατι νομιζα οτι ηταν μονο αυτες οι ιδεες....Πηγαινε και οτι σου πει...και μετα ο γιατρος:)


 ΒΑΣΙΚΑ ΕΧΩ ΜΠΕΡΔΕΥΤΕΙ ΛΙΓΟ....ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΝ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΟΜΑΙ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ Η ΠΝΕΥΜΑΤΙΚΟ....ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΟΙ ΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕΝ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΕΝΟΧΛΗΤΙΚΕΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΙΣΙΜΕΣ...ΕΧΩ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΙΓΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΓΝΩΣΤΗ ΜΟΡΦΗ ΙΔΕΟΛΗΨΙΑΣ!!!!ΤΩΡΑ ΑΜΑ ΜΠΩ ΣΤΟ ΛΟΥΚΙ ΝΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ Ο ΘΕΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΤΑ ΣΤΕΛΝΕΙ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΟΤΕ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΘΑ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΕΨΩ!!!ΑΝ ΟΜΩΣ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΛΑ ΜΙΑ ΙΔΨ ΟΠΩΣ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΤΟΤΕ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ ΟΤΙ ΤΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΥΠΕΡΒΟΛΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΥΠΟΦΕΡΩ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΔΙΑΤΑΡΑΧΗ.Η ΑΛΛΗ ΕΚΔΟΧΗ ΔΕΝ ΣΑΣ ΚΡΥΒΩ ΟΤΙ ΜΕ ΤΡΟΜΑΖΕΙ!!!

----------


## astrid

.Ελα εξυπνος εισαι. ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΟΠΕΛΑ ΟΧΙ ΑΓΟΡΙ :)

----------


## weird

Αγαπητή φίλη, 
κάποτε, ανάμεσα σε διάφορες άσχημες σκέψεις, με τυρανούσαν και σκέψεις παρομοίου περιεχομένου με αυτές που μας γράφεις. Ξεπερνώντας την διαταραχή απο την οποία υπέφερα τον καιρό εκείνο, έφυγαν και οι σκέψεις και ποτέ δεν εμφανίστηκαν ξανά.
Θα σου έλεγα, να απευθυνθείς σε κάποιον ειδικό, που θα σε καταλάβει και θα σε βοηθήσει να το ξεπεράσεις.
Μην σε τρομοκρατεί, κι άλλοι έχουν περάσει παρόμοιες καταστάσεις :)

Έχει χρόνια που μου συνέβη, αλλά ακόμα θυμάμαι ότι μου προκαλούσε τρομερή αναστάτωση.
Το θέμα της ντροπής, είναι λογικό. Ωστόσο θα δεις οτι αν είναι καλός στην δουλειά του, ο ειδικός, θα σε κάνει να νιώσεις άνετα με το να μιλήσεις. 

Εμπρός λοιπόν, φρόντισε τον εαυτό σου και να είσαι σίγουρη οτι όλα αυτά θα αποτελούν παρελθόν κάποια στιγμή.
Φιλικά.

----------


## astrid

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Αγαπητή φίλη, 
> κάποτε, ανάμεσα σε διάφορες άσχημες σκέψεις, με τυρανούσαν και σκέψεις παρομοίου περιεχομένου με αυτές που μας γράφεις. Ξεπερνώντας την διαταραχή απο την οποία υπέφερα τον καιρό εκείνο, έφυγαν και οι σκέψεις και ποτέ δεν εμφανίστηκαν ξανά.
> Θα σου έλεγα, να απευθυνθείς σε κάποιον ειδικό, που θα σε καταλάβει και θα σε βοηθήσει να το ξεπεράσεις.
> Μην σε τρομοκρατεί, κι άλλοι έχουν περάσει παρόμοιες καταστάσεις :)
> 
> Έχει χρόνια που μου συνέβη, αλλά ακόμα θυμάμαι ότι μου προκαλούσε τρομερή αναστάτωση.
> Το θέμα της ντροπής, είναι λογικό. Ωστόσο θα δεις οτι αν είναι καλός στην δουλειά του, ο ειδικός, θα σε κάνει να νιώσεις άνετα με το να μιλήσεις. 
> 
> ...


 ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ...ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ!ΛΥΝΕΤΑΙ ΜΕ ΨΥΧΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ Η ΘΑ ΧΡΕΙΑΣΤΩ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ?ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΠΩΣ ΑΠΕΒΑΛΛΕΣ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΣΟΥ?ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ...

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by astrid_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by weird_
> Αγαπητή φίλη, 
> κάποτε, ανάμεσα σε διάφορες άσχημες σκέψεις, με τυρανούσαν και σκέψεις παρομοίου περιεχομένου με αυτές που μας γράφεις. Ξεπερνώντας την διαταραχή απο την οποία υπέφερα τον καιρό εκείνο, έφυγαν και οι σκέψεις και ποτέ δεν εμφανίστηκαν ξανά.
> Θα σου έλεγα, να απευθυνθείς σε κάποιον ειδικό, που θα σε καταλάβει και θα σε βοηθήσει να το ξεπεράσεις.
> ...


Οσο καιρό το πάλευα μόνη μου, αυτές οι σκέψεις με βύθιζαν στην ενοχή και τον παραλογισμό.
Απο ένα σημείο και έπειτα, αφού είχα περάσει ώρες προσευχής, άναβα κεράκια κτλ ( ούτε εγώ ήμουν πολύ θρήσκα μην φανταστείς) κι αφού είχα ακούσει τα χίλια μύρια απο άλλους που ήταν φανατικά θρήσκοι ( περί μαγιών, δαιμονίων κτλ),αποφάσισα να μην δίνω και τόση σημασία.

Οταν πια πήγα και μίλησα γι αυτό στον ειδικό, εκεί άρχισα να λύνεται απο την ρίζα του το πρόβλημα.
Οχι, δεν χρειάστηκε να πάρω φάρμακα.
Ανακάλυψα απλά οτι αυτές οι σκέψεις, έκρυβαν απο πίσω τους άλλα θέματα που πήγαιναν στραβά με τον εαυτό και την ζωή μου και όταν δούλεψα εκείνα, έφυγαν και οι σκέψεις :)

Ελπίζω σύντομα, να σε φροντίσεις και να επισκεφτείς έναν ειδικό. 
Όλα θα πάνε καλα!

----------


## astrid

ΑΠΛΑ ΤΡΟΜΟΚΡΑΤΟΥΜΑΙ ΜΕ ΟΛΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΑΠΟΨΕΙΣ ΠΕΡΙ ΜΑΓΕΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΙ ΔΑΙΜΟΝΙΣΜΩΝ(ΝΑΙ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΑΚΟΥΣΑ)ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΑ...ΑΠΛΑ ΘΑ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΧΕΙΡΙΣΤΩ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ ΑΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ...ΑΝ ΠΑΛΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΑΓΚΑΙ ΤΟΤΕ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΠΑΡΩ!!!ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΟΛΟΥΣ..ΑΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΑΝΩ ΣΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΟΜΑΙ ΑΠΟΨΕΙΣ!

----------


## mariafound82

Astrid μην πιστευεις σε μαγειες κ δαιμονισμους.Δεν υπαρχουν.Το μυαλο σου εχει τρομερη δυναμη κ μπορει να κατευθυνει τις σκεψεις σου κ να τις αλλαξει.Χρειαζεται μονο να πιστεψεις στην δυναμη του

----------


## evath

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Obsessive%E2%80%93compulsive_disorder 

Ένα ενδιαφέρον και πληφοριακό άρθρο απο τη Βικιπαιδεια.
Έσενα, κατά τη γνώμη μου, σε αφορά το ένα μέρος αυτής της διαταραχής - οι έμμονες ιδέες ή αλλιώς ιδεοληψία.
Μεταξύ άλλων γράφει ξεκάθαρα στο άρθρο ότι η αιτιολογία των δαιμονισμών κτλ για βλάσφημες έμμονες ιδέες κυριαρχούσε το 14ο - 15ο αιώνα - δηλαδή το Μεσαίωνα! 
Τέτοιες εξηγήσεις έχουν εκλείψει απο το Διαφωτισμό και μετά και ιδιαίτερα τον 20ο αιώνα με την ανάπτυξη της επιστήμης γενικά και της ψυχολογίας ειδικότερα. Είναι γελοίο να πιστεύουμε σε τέτοιες ιδέες τη σύγχρονη εποχή ενώ έχουμε μια εξελιγμένη επιστήμη να μας΄δώσει απαντήσεις. Και πόσο μάλλον όταν η επιστήμη είναι αποτελεσματικότατη στην αντιμετώπιση τέτοιων φαινομένων που πλέον θεωρούνται καταστάσεις ρουτίνας. Καλύτερα να διαβάσεις τη βιολογική εξήγηση και την εξήγηση του συμπεριφορισμού.

Η ιδεοληψία θεραπεύεται και συχνά χωρίς φάρμακα. Η συμπεριφορική - γνωσιακή θεραπεία και ίσως σε συνδυασμό με φάρμακα είναι η πιο αποτελεσματική προσέγγιση για την αντιμετώπιση αυτής της διαταραχής. 

Είναι ιδιαίτερα συνηθισμένη μορφή της συγκεκριμένης διαταραχής αυτό που εσύ βιώνεις - βλάσφημες σκεψεις κτλ.

Τα παραπάνω στα λέω όχι για να κάνω διάγνωση - που δεν είναι ο ρόλος μας στο συγκεκριμένο φορουμ - αλλά για να σε παροτρύνω να πας το συντομότερο δυνατό σε κάποιο ειδικό - ψυχολόγο ή ψυχίατρο χωρίς να ντρέπεσαι ή να σκέφτεσαι άλλες \"εξηγήσεις\" ή \"τρόπους αντιμέτωπισης\". Η αποφασιστική και σωστή αντιμετωπιση του προβλήματος είναι σημαντική. 

Και να μη ντρέπεσαι. Αυτό που βιώνεις είναι κάτι που συχνά αντιμετωπίζουν οι έμπειροι ειδικοί του χώρου. Πίστεψε με δεν θα είσαι κάτι περιέργο για αυτούς. Ξέρω τι σου λέω γιατί εγώ είμαι - σχεδόν - σε αυτό το χώρο και έχω ήδη συναντήσει στη πρακτική μου μια παρόμοια περίπτωση. Ένας έμπειρος ψυχολόγος θα σε κάνει να αισθανθείς άνετα και φυσικά δε θα σε κρίνει. Απλά θα σε ακούσει και θα προτείνει ένα τρόπο αντιμετώπισης του προβλήματος. 

Να προτιμήσεις ψυχολόγο ή ψυχίατρο με κάποια ειδικευση σε ψυχοθεραπεία - η πιο αποτελεσματική πάντως για αυτή τη περίπτωση είναι η γνωσιακή ή συμπεριφορική ψυχοθεραπεία.

Μη το αμελείς. Πήγαινε χωρίς να νιώθεις ενοχές και ντροπή και πριν το καταλάβεις θα είσαι καλά και θα απορείς και εσύ η ίδια για το δισταγμό σου.

----------


## astrid

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ ΣΑΣ!!!ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΝΑ ΒΑΖΩ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΤΗ ΛΟΓΙΚΗ ΕΞΗΓΗΣΗ ΜΠΡΟΣΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ Ο ΚΑΠΟΙΟΙ ΤΟ ΒΛΕΠΟΥΝ ΑΛΛΙΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΜΕ ΑΓΧΩΝΕΙ..ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΠΗΡΕΑΖΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ ΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΙΣ ΔΙΩΧΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΜΟΥ!

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by astrid_
> ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ ΣΑΣ!!!ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΝΑ ΒΑΖΩ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΤΗ ΛΟΓΙΚΗ ΕΞΗΓΗΣΗ ΜΠΡΟΣΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ Ο ΚΑΠΟΙΟΙ ΤΟ ΒΛΕΠΟΥΝ ΑΛΛΙΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΜΕ ΑΓΧΩΝΕΙ..ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΠΗΡΕΑΖΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ ΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΙΣ ΔΙΩΧΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΜΟΥ!


Καλά, πάντα θα υπάρχουν κάποιοι που το βλέπουν αλλιώς.
Φίλε, αν νιώθεις οτι χρειάζεσαι βοήθεια, κοίταξε να βρεις έναν ειδικό.
Καλή ίαση εύχομαι!

----------


## afrula

Αυτη ηταν η αποψη μου και σε οποιον αρεσει.Απαξιω παρα περα.Οποιος καταλαβε ξερει τι γινεται οποιος οχι ας κοιταξει μη χασει τη ψυχη του.

----------


## astrid

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> Αυτη ηταν η αποψη μου και σε οποιον αρεσει.Απαξιω παρα περα.Οποιος καταλαβε ξερει τι γινεται οποιος οχι ας κοιταξει μη χασει τη ψυχη του.


 ΜΕ ΑΚΟΥΣΕΣ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΨΗ ΣΟΥ???ΑΠΛΑ ΛΕΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΜΠΕΡΔΕΥΤΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΚΟΛΛΗΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΑΛΛΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ...ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ!!!

----------


## afrula

αν εχεις μονο θρησκευτικες εμμονες ειναι του πονηρου.Αν ξεφευγεις και εχεις αλλες τοτε μαλλον θα ναι ocd.Tωρα αν δε θες να ακους την αληθεια κανε οτι θες.

----------


## afrula

Κοριτσι μου εχεις αλλες εμμονες?εκτος θρησκειας?

----------


## afrula

και ρε παιδια μη λετε ασχετα.Εγω μιλησα για σκεψεις που τις βαζει ο πονηρος σε ολους μας και εσεις πηγατε σε μαγισσες και χαρτοριχτρες.:D

----------


## afrula

Και ΝΙΚΟ πιστευω διαβασες δεν ειμαι γιατρος.

----------


## astrid

EXΩ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΥΛ ΑΣ ΠΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΡΡΩΣΤΗ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΟΧΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΡΑΓΙΚΟ!!!ΤΙ ΛΕΣ ΕΣΥ?ΤΙ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΙΣ?ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΝΑ ΤΗΣ ΒΑΖΕΙ Ο ΠΟΝΗΡΟΣ?ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΚΟ ΑΥΤΟ?

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by astrid_
> EXΩ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΥΛ ΑΣ ΠΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΡΡΩΣΤΗ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΟΧΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΡΑΓΙΚΟ!!!ΤΙ ΛΕΣ ΕΣΥ?ΤΙ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΙΣ?ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΝΑ ΤΗΣ ΒΑΖΕΙ Ο ΠΟΝΗΡΟΣ?ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΚΟ ΑΥΤΟ?


Κοριτσάκι μου πήγαινε σε ένα ψυχολόγο και να είσαι σίγουρη πως θα σε βοηθήσει. Αν η επιστήμη σηκώσει και τα χέρια και τα πόδια ψηλά, απευθύνσου σε πνευματικό.

----------


## afrula

καλη μου δε μπορω να καταλαβω εχεις μονο βλασφημους λογισμους???Η και αλλους σε διαφορετικα πραγματα με εμμονες?Προσπαθω να σε καταλαβω βοηθησε με και δεν ειμαι ειδικος ΤΟ ΛΕΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ.ΝΙΚΟ τοσοι εχουν γραψει εδω μεσα τα χιλια μιρια εμενα βρηκες να μου την πεις?Εννοια σου και το επαγγελμα δε θα χρεωκοπησει αφου εχει εμας .

----------


## astrid

ΕΧΩ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕΙ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΣΕ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΚΕΙΜΕΝΑ ΓΙΑΤΡΩΝ ΟΤΙ ΟΙ ΒΛΑΣΦΗΜΕΣ ΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΥΝΗΘΙΣΜΕΝΗ ΜΟΡΦΗ ΙΔΕΟΛΗΨΙΑΣ...ΤΩΡΑ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ...

----------


## astrid

!

----------


## astrid

ΟΧΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΜΕ ΒΑΣΑΝΙΖΕΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΕΜΜΟΝΕΣ Η ΚΑΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ...

----------


## afrula

ενα σου λεω και κλεινω.Οταν πριν 7 με 8 χρονια αρχισα να εχω εμμονες πηγα σε πνευματικο .Μου ειπε οτι δεν εχω τιποτα αλλα να παω στον ψυχιατρο γιατι φταιει ο εγκεφαλος.Οσο για μαγια και εγω τα φοβαμαι γιατι δεν ειμαι σε αυτη την περιοδο κοντα στο ΘΕΟ και φοβαμαι να σου εξομολογηθω.Ο πονηρος γιατι να τις βαλει?Για να σε διωξει απο την εκκλησια καλη μου .Θυμαμαι τις ειχα 13 μεχρι 15 χρονων τις βλασφημες εμμονες.Οσο πιο πολυ τις εχεις τοσο πιο πολυ να πηγαινεις εκκλησια ακομα και στον αγιο που εισαι μπροστα του μου πε ο πνευματικος μου.:

----------


## astrid

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> ενα σου λεω και κλεινω.Οταν πριν 7 με 8 χρονια αρχισα να εχω εμμονες πηγα σε πνευματικο .Μου ειπε οτι δεν εχω τιποτα αλλα να παω στον ψυχιατρο γιατι φταιει ο εγκεφαλος.Οσο για μαγια και εγω τα φοβαμαι γιατι δεν ειμαι σε αυτη την περιοδο κοντα στο ΘΕΟ και φοβαμαι να σου εξομολογηθω.Ο πονηρος γιατι να τις βαλει?Για να σε διωξει απο την εκκλησια καλη μου .Θυμαμαι τις ειχα 13 μεχρι 15 χρονων τις βλασφημες εμμονες.Οσο πιο πολυ τις εχεις τοσο πιο πολυ να πηγαινεις εκκλησια ακομα και στον αγιο που εισαι μπτοστα του μου πε ο πνευματικος μου.:)


 ENΤΑΞΕΙ...ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΑΣΧΟΛΗΘΗΚΕΣ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΜΟΥ!!!ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΑΝΕ ΟΛΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΔΙΚΟ ΣΟΥ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ.ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ Κ ΠΑΛΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΕΣ!

----------


## afrula

Πες στο μου αγαπη μου!!!!!!!Εναν καλο αν μπορεις πηγαινε σε εναν διορατικο αγιο επι γης η αν δε θελεις να πας στο δικο μου πηγαινε σε οποιον νιωσεις οτι σου γεμιζει τη ψυχη.Προσωπικα θα σου λεγα ΜΑΚΡΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΥΣ.Ειναι θρησκευτικο το θεμα .Ακουσε με και περιμενω νεα σου.Κανε προσευχη,νηστεια ,εκκλησιασου,εξομολογησου, οινωνησε καντα ολα αυτα που φυσικα τα αγαπας και θα δεις.Τωρα αν επηρεαζει τη ζωη σου εχεις αγχος και αλλα μετα καλο θα ταν να πας σε ψυχολογο.Μακρια απο χαπια!!!!Με αγαπη:):):)

----------


## afrula

προσπαθω καλη μου αλλα εχω απομακρυνθει απο την εκκλησια οταν ειμαι σωστη ολα γινονται υποφερτα.Πρεπει να βρω το θαρρος επιτελους να αφιερωθω στο Θεο αλλιως δε θα γινω ποτε καλα.Να φανταστεις προσπαθω 4 μηνες να κοινωνησω και ολο πεφτω στην αμαρτια.Κουραγιο και πιστευω δεν ειναι τιποτα .Μεινε κοντα στο Θεο και θα δεις την αγαπη του.Μακαρι να σου φυγουν αλλιως πηγαινε σε ψυχολογο γνωσιακης .Αυτη ειναι η γνωμη μου.Υπαρχει και η ομοιοπαθητικη καλη μου αντι για χαπια!!!!!!!Μακρια απο αυτα !!!!!!!!!!:(

----------


## astrid

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> προσπαθω καλη μου αλλα εχω απομακρυνθει απο την εκκλησια οταν ειμαι σωστη ολα γινονται υποφερτα.Πρεπει να βρω το θαρρος επιτελους να αφιερωθω στο Θεο αλλιως δε θα γινω ποτε καλα.Να φανταστεις προσπαθω 4 μηνες να κοινωνησω και ολο πεφτω στην αμαρτια.Κουραγιο και πιστευω δεν ειναι τιποτα .Μεινε κοντα στο Θεο και θα δεις την αγαπη του.Μακαρι να σου φυγουν αλλιως πηγαινε σε ψυχολογο γνωσιακης .Αυτη ειναι η γνωμη μου.Υπαρχει και η ομοιοπαθητικη καλη μου αντι για χαπια!!!!!!!Μακρια απο αυτα !!!!!!!!!!:(


 ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΦΡΟΥΛΑ ΜΟΥ!!ΟΥΤΕ ΕΓΩ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΧΑΠΙΑ!ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΘΕΩΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ ΜΕΣΑ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΧΑΠΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΛΥΣΗ...ΣΟΥ ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΞΑΝΑ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΗ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ ΓΛΥΚΙΑ ΜΟΥ!:-)

----------


## nature

Συγνώμη αλλά έχετε ξεφύγει. 
Η θεματοθέτρια έχει πρόβλημα με επαναλαμβανόμενες σκέψεις. 
Ετυχε και οι σκέψεις αφορούν τη θρησκεία. 
Εκεί μπερδεύεστε. 
Επειδή οι επαναλαμβανόμενες σκέψεις αφορούν τη θρησκεία, πιστεύετε ότι θα τις λύσετε με την εκκλησία.
Το θέμα δεν είναι το περιεχόμενο των σκέψεων, αλλά ότι είναι ενοχλητικά επαναλαμβανόμενες.
Αυτό είναι θέμα ψυχολόγου ή ψυχιάτρου και όχι εκκλησίας.
Δηλαδή αν οι επαναλαμβανόμενες σκέψεις αφορούσαν τον Παναθηναϊκό, θα έλυνε το θέμα ο Παναθηναϊκός?

----------


## afrula

σοβαρευτειτε λιγο!!!!ελεος

----------


## afrula

μιλαμε για το Θεο!!!οχι για τριχες.Οποιος δεν ξερει περι θρησκειας καλυτερα να σωπαινει.ΦΙΛΑΚΙΑ

----------


## astrid

ΔΕΝ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΕΝΤΑΣΗ...Ο ΚΑΘΕΝΑΣ ΛΕΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΨΗ ΤΟΥ..ΑΠΛΑ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΛΟ ΝΑ ΑΚΟΥΩ ΑΠΟΨΕΙΣ .ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΑΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΑΡΟΜΟΙΟ ΑΣ ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ!ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ! ΦΙΛΙΚΑ :)

----------


## afrula

ου τωρα κοιτα ποσοι θα πεσουν και ουτε ενας δε θα βρεθει να σου πει πηγαινε σε κανενα γεροντα αγιο.Αρχισε και μετρα καλη μου....:DΚαληνυχτα και καλη δυναμη και στις δυο μας ευχομαι.

----------


## mariafound82

Τι να μετρα Αφρουλα?ποσοι ειναι οι εχοντες χασει την ψυχη τους η θα την χασουν εν καιρω?
Τι διαβαζω πρωι-πρωι!!

----------


## evath

astrid,

Καλησπέρα και πάλι..
Είμαι φοιτήτρια ψυχολογίας. Το θέμα σου με απασχόλησε όχι γιατί είναι περίεργη ή σπάνια περίπτωση αλλά για τις απάντησεις που κάποιοι άλλοι σου έδωσαν και οι οποίες ήταν σαν μια σύντομη αναδρομή στο Μεσαίωνα. Έτσι σκέφτηκα να συζητήσω το θέμα σου με δύο καθηγητές μου. Ο ένας κλινικός ψυχολόγος και ο άλλος ψυχίατρος. Μου είπαν ότι η περίπτωση σου είναι σχετικά συνηθισμένη και ότι είναι πολύ πιθανόν να θεραπευτεί με ψυχοθεραπεία. Γενικά μου είπαν όσα σου είπα προηγουμένως, τα οποία δεν τα έβγαλα απο το μυαλό μου αλλά τα διάβασα και τα συζήτησα με ειδικούς.

Επίσης πιστεύω πως πρέπει επιτέλους να ξεκαθαριστεί απο κάποιους ο ρόλος της επιστήμης και ο ρόλος της θρησκείας.
Δε θέλω όμως να μπώ περισσότερο σε αυτό το θέμα - η άποψη μου είναι ξεκάθαρη. Ο μόνος λόγος για τον οποίο ασχολούμαι παραπάνω με αυτό το θέμα είναι η αμφιβολία σου - την΄οποία άλλοι σου δημιουργούνε - για το εάν πρόκειται για θέμα της επιστήμης ή όχι. Τα διάβασες και εσύ. Αν δεν εμπιστεύεσαι όσα οι περισσότεροι σου λέμε, εμπιστέψου όσα η ίδια διάβασες και ξέρεις. Πήγαινε σε έναν ειδικό ψυχολόγο και μη σε απασχολούν άλλο οι μεσαιωνικές απόψεις για την επίλυση του προβλήματος. Δε γράφω \"μεσαιωνικές\" για να επιτεθώ σε κάποιον αλλά γιατί έτσι είναι. Το γράφει στα βιβλία ιστορίας.. 

Τέλος, θα σε συμβούλευα να μη δεχτείς άλλες \"συμβουλές\" απο εδώ και να πας σε κάποιον ειδικό ο οποίος σίγουρα θα σε βοηθήσει.. Μη το σκέφτεσαι άλλο. Απλά πήγαινε.

Αν θέλεις οποιαδήποτε διευκρίνιση στείλε μου email.

----------


## nature

> _Originally posted by evath_
> astrid,
> 
> Καλησπέρα και πάλι..
> Είμαι φοιτήτρια ψυχολογίας. Το θέμα σου με απασχόλησε όχι γιατί είναι περίεργη ή σπάνια περίπτωση αλλά για τις απάντησεις που κάποιοι άλλοι σου έδωσαν και οι οποίες ήταν σαν μια σύντομη αναδρομή στο Μεσαίωνα. Έτσι σκέφτηκα να συζητήσω το θέμα σου με δύο καθηγητές μου. Ο ένας κλινικός ψυχολόγος και ο άλλος ψυχίατρος. Μου είπαν ότι η περίπτωση σου είναι σχετικά συνηθισμένη και ότι είναι πολύ πιθανόν να θεραπευτεί με ψυχοθεραπεία. Γενικά μου είπαν όσα σου είπα προηγουμένως, τα οποία δεν τα έβγαλα απο το μυαλό μου αλλά τα διάβασα και τα συζήτησα με ειδικούς.
> 
> Επίσης πιστεύω πως πρέπει επιτέλους να ξεκαθαριστεί απο κάποιους ο ρόλος της επιστήμης και ο ρόλος της θρησκείας.
> Δε θέλω όμως να μπώ περισσότερο σε αυτό το θέμα - η άποψη μου είναι ξεκάθαρη. Ο μόνος λόγος για τον οποίο ασχολούμαι παραπάνω με αυτό το θέμα είναι η αμφιβολία σου - την΄οποία άλλοι σου δημιουργούνε - για το εάν πρόκειται για θέμα της επιστήμης ή όχι. Τα διάβασες και εσύ. Αν δεν εμπιστεύεσαι όσα οι περισσότεροι σου λέμε, εμπιστέψου όσα η ίδια διάβασες και ξέρεις. Πήγαινε σε έναν ειδικό ψυχολόγο και μη σε απασχολούν άλλο οι μεσαιωνικές απόψεις για την επίλυση του προβλήματος. Δε γράφω \"μεσαιωνικές\" για να επιτεθώ σε κάποιον αλλά γιατί έτσι είναι. Το γράφει στα βιβλία ιστορίας.. 
> 
> ...


Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω.......

----------


## astrid

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΑΠΟΨΕΙΣ ΣΑΣ!!!ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΤΗΝ ΦΟΙΤΗΤΡΙΑ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΑΣ...ΠΟΥ ΑΣΧΟΛΗΘΗΚΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ...ΘΑ ΜΙΛΗΣΩ ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΕΙΔΙΚΟ!!!ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ!

----------


## researcher

> _Originally posted by astrid_
> ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΑΠΟΨΕΙΣ ΣΑΣ!!!ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΤΗΝ ΦΟΙΤΗΤΡΙΑ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΑΣ...ΠΟΥ ΑΣΧΟΛΗΘΗΚΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ...ΘΑ ΜΙΛΗΣΩ ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΕΙΔΙΚΟ!!!ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ!


πολυ καλα!

σου ευχομαι να βοηθηθεις και να μας γραφεις νεα σου!

:)

----------


## sunset

σιγα βρε.εμενα μ ερχονται τετιες σκεψεις πολλες φορες οταν ειμαι με καποιον αντρα δλδ με καπιον π βλεπω οχι με κατι που δεν βλεπω.λολ 

καλα εσυ δε υπαρχεισ!λολ

----------

